# ALFA AWUS036NH Windows 10/KALI Linux



## dropframe (Jul 21, 2012)

I have KALI running in VMware Workstation on a Windows 10 host.
I purchased a new ALFA AWUS036NH. I downloaded the Windows 10 driver from the ALFA (Rokland) website and can use the ALFA to access wifi AP's. So it is working properly. 

In terminal "ifconfig" gives me eth0 and lo. (See jpeg below)
airmon-ng gives me nothing.

I thought ALFA AWUS036NH was capable of going into monitor mode (and injection mode).

Under "removable devices" KALI shows "ralink 802.11 n wlan". 
I also see "network adapter: bridged (automatic)" in KALI.

What should I do?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Your problems are twofold:

1) Vmware is not linux but an emulator
2) Windows 10

Let me expand a little.
That hardware does work natively on Kali linux, see this post:
https://forums.kali.org/showthread.php?19958-Configuring-Alfa-AWUS036NH-correctly

So what you have found is a problem with vmware, ifconfig is the standard linux shell command for displaying network interfaces; because there is no wireless adapter is not going to work.

You can ask on the vmware forum:
https://communities.vmware.com/community/vmtn/vm-guest/linux/content?filterID=contentstatus[published]~objecttype~objecttype[thread]

Failing that you can attempt to install kali linux natively,
Then your problem becomes windows10. Your laptop will have an UEFI BIos so you have to disable secure boot. However I have seen windows laptops configured with Intel MBR schemes with all 4 primary partitions used a s backup. This then becomes a tedious
installation as you then have to decide whether to repartition or try and add a second hard drive or boot from flash drive (if the UEFI Bios will let you).

The alternate is to try and run airmon from windows, but TSF will not give you help with these tools as its against TSF policy.
Sorry but this is probably not want you want to here,


----------



## dropframe (Jul 21, 2012)

Please explain
I understand VMware is a Virtual Machine running Linux (KALI). You are telling me the problem is with VMware. Can you back up that conclusion? 

I have used ALFA to connect to wifi access points both in Windows 10 and in VMware (running KALI) so I know it works.

You say;
"because there is no wireless adapter is not going to work" 
Please explain this?? There is a working wireless adapter. It just does not show up when I run airmon-ng. My questions is, have other people used this ALFA adapter in a similar setup and have had it show up in airmon-ng? What did they do differently to make it work? Am I missing a step?

Is there something in the Windows 10 driver that prevents my using this ALFA adapter to do testing? My understanding is that other people have used this adapter to do testing but as far as I can find, they were all using earlier (non Windows 10) drivers. Can someone simply confirm their use of the AWUS036NH for testing and which driver they were using.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Your screenshot shows *only* eth0 and lo there is no wireless adapter there, you do not have wireless working, if you did there would be another Interface named WLAN0 or similar.

The hardware works on Kali.according to the kali forum. Those guys are running kali installed on partitions not vmware, that is the difference.

Try the vmware forum, the guys who write it should be able to offer some advice on vmware.


Ok one more thing I forgot to ask, can you also post the output of:

uname -a

You may be able to get this working in Backtrack but again we dont support backtrack on TSF, but it has an active forum


----------



## dropframe (Jul 21, 2012)

uname -a returns:

Linux KALI2 4.0.0-Kalil-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.0.4-1+kali2 (2015-06-03) x86_64 GNU/Linux

If I do not have a wireless adapter, how am I able to open Iceweasel inside VMware and access internet websites? (This was done with my computers internal wifi adapter as ALFA was not plugged into a USB port)
Should my internal wifi adapter show up when I run ifconfig?

STOP THE PRESSES
I reloaded KALI Linux into VMware from the same iso I used before. This time it recognizes my ALFA USB adapter just fine and finds it when I run airmon-ng!!! So maybe something was corrupted in my first load of KALI. My problem seems to have gone away.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

It is possible that the original install was corrupt.

Ideally on a linux system you should see the output from ifconfig, contain, the loopback, and
all network interfaces, including wireless.

You can also try:

iwconfig

as it is possible that vmware may enumerate differently.

Anyway glad you got this working, I'll mark this as closed shortly.


----------

